

DroneDeploy Snags $9M as Its Drone Control Platform Soars Out of Beta - carlchenet
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/31/dronedeploy-series-a/

======
jonomillin
I'm one of the founders, and happy to answer any questions anyone might have
about DroneDeploy.

Also - we're hiring! Check out
[https://www.dronedeploy.com/jobs](https://www.dronedeploy.com/jobs)

~~~
sylvainkalache
Are you sponsoring visa?

